# What is the most painful thing someone said at you to school



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

The most painful thing someone said to me is this whole conversation:

My friend and a classmate were planning to play volleyball and my friend were planning to bring me over so I can join :blank

And here's how the conversation goes:
Me: I will just join for a minute and then I will go back to the classroom
Classmate:I dont hang out with people who are low class
Friend:What are you talking about
Classmate: You know... people who are socially obsequious
Friend: Who are you talking about?
Classmate: *Stares at me*

My friend finally got who is it (which is me) and it was very quiet during that time and I just slowly walked away to avoid trouble... :no

I think she's insane...for real
Note: She compares it to janitors, maid, losers etc. but I dont want to be harsh in this article so lets skip it and because it was so unexpected because she was so nice to me before

Sorry for my bad english because I just translated the whole thing but the low class thing is probably english when she mentioned it... 

Great Job Douche:clap
it just happened today :boogie

So... whats your story???


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

I was bullied in school, I do not know what insult was the worst one.


You should ask you friend what his/her opinion is about this behavior. I am pretty sure that you friend is mad at you classmate too. Please do not avoid this, because avoidance is the root of low self esteem. Ask your friend about this and you will see that you are the creep, but your classmate is the awkward person.


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

"you seem to survive well on your own" - said my head of year when my only friend left me alone at a new school and i became a loner


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been bullied but i think the people who've said the most hurtful things to me were usually the people i called 'friends'.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

*I hope you see this*

Thanks for the support guys it really lifted my mood up :thanks

@emptyeyed I know what it feels bro... I used to have no friends when I was grade 7 and I hope I survive this year as a grade 9 student for now...

@TheSorrow Sorry, I dont think its a good idea, my friend is the best friend of douche but thanks for the support and you actually have a point I am considered a creep at school because I barely speak and I just smile when people give remarks to me positive/negative


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

It really bothers me when people say I'm quiet even though it's true... probably because I don't want to acknowledge/accept that part of me... I don't want to be quiet... whoah this got deep fast


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

"Nobody likes you"


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

'You prick', 'you loser', 'you *******', 'you small piece of ****'


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

My counselor in HS once literally told me that I'll never amount to anything.
When other kids say mean stuff, it hurts but wears off. Because she was an adult, and held an official position/rank, those words really messed me up.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I was bullied pretty bad in school. 
I remember getting into an argument with a kid during a game of deskball (some game that our teacher made up) and he made the point to tell me how no one was on my side. I told him that in that moment I was right, then he went on to stand up and ask the class to "raise your hand if you're brittany's friend". No one moved and that really messed me up for a long time. I think that year really sparked my SAD


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

probably wasn't the worst thing ive heard but, in math about a week ago this guy I sit next to was talking about how he was going to get a snap chat and was like, "yeah ill be one of those awkward people with only one friend they snap chat"
and i basically died inside when he said that cause at the time the only person i snapchatted was my best friend.
though on the bright side i now have 4 people who i snap chat so yey 
#firstworldproblems


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Cyzygy said:


> My counselor in HS once literally told me that I'll never amount to anything.
> When other kids say mean stuff, it hurts but wears off. Because she was an adult, and held an official position/rank, those words really messed me up.


I now have negative faith in humanity.

You'd think she'd be more professional but nope.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The most painful thing was when my best friend at the time joined the bullies, then the school councillor laughed at me for being so awkward and quiet I left shortly after sayin screw humanity


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

blue2 said:


> The most painful thing was when my best friend at the time joined the bullies, then the school councillor laughed at me for being so awkward and quiet I left shortly after sayin screw humanity


WTF is with adults acting like children making fun of students? You'd expect this **** from kids but not grown *** adults.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

"You're a freak of nature"

"He could play the lampost" - In Drama when I'd been put into a group I didn't want to be with.

"Ew, you stink"

"TALK, TALK, TALK"

"No-one likes you"

"You're weird" He also told someone that I never met about me, who also said I was weird, even though he'd never met me.

They are some of the worst, though I didn't really care all that much what they said, I just hated the attention being on me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> WTF is with adults acting like children making fun of students? You'd expect this **** from kids but not grown *** adults.


She wasn't trained as a councillor to my knowledge she wasn't very good anyway she was a reverend used to teach religion class I don't think she realised the vulnerable state I was in at the time resulted in me barely leaving my home for 2 years


----------



## StonedEmoKid (Dec 8, 2014)

That girl sounds like a *****. Don't let her get to you, that attitude will come back to bite her in the *** eventually.


----------



## surfer1890 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was doing a university project with a group. We worked pretty well together and was hoping to score high on the project. We had to do an interview with our lecturer to prove everyone in the group contributed and helped out. 

When we went in we were all very nervous. I think I was the worse. I couldn't form a sentence or words together... We didn't do very well on the project which sucked but the worst part is that the lecturer started to pick on me because I hardly talked. 

He told me that I had no friends in my class and that I only make friends with the good students to carry me through each year. It isn't true, I do have a solid group of friends in my class. I was shocked and stunned by what he said. 

Every year I try my best and sometimes I don't get the best grades, which upsets me already, but hearing this claim from him cut me to the core. It was 2 weeks before finals. I was shook. I left his office grabbed my bag from the computer lab, where I was studying for finals and went to my friends house to study at 11am. My friend never asked why I came over so earlier and was glad they didn't ask. 

The next week I finally felt comfortable to tell my friend what the lecturer had said to me. They were in shock. I still had to do a final exam for his class... It went very very bad. 

I still feel bad for what he said. I guess the worst part is that if he thinks that, what do other lecturers think of me and I now keep guessing myself more than usual... I try my best to not get me down but over the last few days I feel worse and worse.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

girl walked by me and said "eww"


----------



## CryWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

That Girl sounded exactly like mine from my haha what coincidence. The ones whom are losers in life are the bullies and the ones spreading Rumors sounds she that little prick whom insulted you has no real friends.

And wants attention all for herself.


----------



## Blue Monk (Dec 31, 2013)

I pretended I couldn't hear her but a girl a couple of seats away said, "he doesn't say anything he'll never get a girlfriend the way he is".
Died a little inside but I guess she's right.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't think of too many horrible things, but once this big Hispanic kid was blocking the entrance to a classroom and said to me "You want in, white boy"? Now, I was smart enough to know he was just joking around, but it pisses ,me off knowing that if I had teased a kid of a different ethnicity and made a comment involving his skin color, I'd have gotten in deep you know what.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure...something nose-related.
Getting called Pinnochio maybe. :b Or one guy would tell his friends to look at me/my nose and the group of them would start laughing.

I feel like I was lucky though. Bullying wasn't really an issue in my town. The "weird"/quiet kids were mostly just left alone and treated like we didn't exist. (Which I was okay with for the most part)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Too many to count and they all hurt just the same :/


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

That I was too ugly for anyone to ever love me, so I should just give up.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

"Oh, you're Asian, nevermind..." *walks away*

"You're a disgrace. " (fellow half-Filipino girl said this to me)





Several other scenarios like this but I'd rather not dwell on those as well at the moment.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> That I was too ugly for anyone to ever love me, so I should just give up.


They didn't believe that, but they wanted you to believe it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Silere said:


> They didn't believe that, but they wanted you to believe it.


They definitely believed it.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Malek said:


> "Oh, you're Asian, nevermind..." *walks away*


Lol, what the heck! That's a strange thing to do. Pretty racist actually.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I dunno probaly something about my voice. What truly made me want to die though was constant failure and passive rejection in social situations.


----------



## CryWolf (Nov 22, 2014)

Sin said:


> two girls looked back at me with a disgusted look on their face and said "ewwww" and then they both laughed like witches
> 
> some other ones i can't really think about it at the moment


You should hit them back by saying, (If i am ewww then you two girls sound like real witches when you laugh)

Believe me when you tell them this or insult them back they wont touch you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> They definitely believed it.


Didn't you have your picture up a while back? I don't remember you being ugly.

If that sounds random it's because I used to remember people by avatar. I can only vaguely remember though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe said:


> Didn't you have your picture up a while back? I don't remember you being ugly.
> 
> If that sounds random it's because I used to remember people by avatar. I can only vaguely remember though.


I am.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i actually can't think of many painful things people have said to me, but i can think of tons of painful things people have done to me


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

Cyzygy said:


> My counselor in HS once literally told me that I'll never amount to anything.
> When other kids say mean stuff, it hurts but wears off. Because she was an adult, and held an official position/rank, those words really messed me up.


She should have gotten fired.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

I had two girls stand a few feet away from me and have a conversation about how ugly I was and how they couldn't comprehend how someone could be so ugly. They were skanky ******** though so whatever.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

bracelets91 said:


> She should have gotten fired.


I didn't complain or tell anyone. Didn't think anyone would take my side over hers. I think she retired a couple of years later. God knows how many other kids she ruined during her time.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> They definitely believed it.


If someone cruelly insults you and then adds "so you should just give up" on the end of it. That most likely means they don't truly believe what they are saying, as adding that is completely unintentionally counterproductive to their obvious intentions. They want you to give up. If you really were "so ugly that no one could ever love you" then it wouldn't matter if you gave up or not, it would in fact be more enjoyable for them to let you try and fail.

Also bullies enjoy being cruel for their own amusement, it doesn't have to be true, they will lie and exaggerate

And if they did mean it then they were wrong, as being ugly doesn't make you unlovable, people perceive looks differently and people don't always go by looks. Ugliness is rare, unfortunate and unimportant compared to inner beauty. But I seriously doubt you're ugly anyway tbh and I won't believe otherwise until I see proof, as I have seen so many BDD cases on this forum on the short time I've been here, plus "Joe" just said you're not ugly and I believe him.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Silere said:


> If someone cruelly insults you and then adds "so you should just give up" on the end of it. That most likely means they don't truly believe what they are saying, as adding that is completely unintentionally counterproductive to their obvious intentions. They want you to give up. If you really were "so ugly that no one could ever love you" then it wouldn't matter if you gave up or not, it would in fact be more enjoyable for them to let you try and fail.
> 
> Also bullies enjoy being cruel for their own amusement, it doesn't have to be true, they will lie and exaggerate
> 
> And if they did mean it then they were wrong, as being ugly doesn't make you unlovable, people perceive looks differently and people don't always go by looks. Ugliness is rare, unfortunate and unimportant compared to inner beauty. But I seriously doubt you're ugly anyway tbh and I won't believe otherwise until I see proof, as I have seen so many BDD cases on this forum on the short time I've been here, plus "Joe" just said you're not ugly and I believe him.


Lol, this couldn't be any more wrong.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> Lol, this couldn't be any more wrong.


Once again I don't believe that, you have to present your argument as to why it's wrong to convince me otherwise. But it's obvious you don't want to do that for whatever reason so I'll just let leave you to it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Silere said:


> Once again I don't believe that, you have to present your argument as to why it's wrong to convince me otherwise. But it's obvious you don't want to do that for whatever reason so I'll just let leave you to it.


I already have but you'll disagree no matter what despite overwhelming proof, due to your distorted worldview.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> I already have but you'll disagree no matter what despite overwhelming proof, due to your distorted worldview.


I believe it is your world view that is distorted, hell you even distort yourself.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Silere said:


> I believe it is your world view that is distorted, hell you even distort yourself.


You just proved my point. There is no point arguing with you.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> You just proved my point. There is no point arguing with you.


I guess we have to agree to disagree then, seeing as you won't give me anything. You have proof but don't want to show it, which is fair enough.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

Try not to take what any person says to heart, most people like hurting others and have no sense of morals or ethics. Even though they may pretend they do. This applies to all people there are few exceptions.

Societies are highly fractured and based on a class system. Where a persons worth is measured from status, image, money and power and not on the things that should count like morals, integrity, ethics, principles and being a good honourable person. Never start or cause any trouble but fight back if it becomes necessary. If your out numbered fight dirty (elbows in the face, knees & feet in the stomach, and fists where ever you can make it count (jaw & stomach). 

Live by the above and you know in your heart that your a good person, so what other people say to hurt you and wear you down brush it off, and fight back if necessary.

I have been speaking out against this for over two decades. I have seen it all, heard it all and beard witness to it all, even been on the receiving end my self. 

Bad people will call you the bad person as a method of misdirection.

My advice would be to trust no one, speak maybe to a GP discreetly or a police officer for advice. 

Welcome to the war, for those who are new to it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Silere said:


> I guess we have to agree to disagree then, seeing as you won't give me anything. You have proof but don't want to show it, which is fair enough.


I already have in other threads many times, including recently.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Silere said:


> If someone cruelly insults you and then adds "so you should just give up" on the end of it. That most likely means they don't truly believe what they are saying, as adding that is completely unintentionally counterproductive to their obvious intentions. They want you to give up. If you really were "so ugly that no one could ever love you" then it wouldn't matter if you gave up or not, it would in fact be more enjoyable for them to let you try and fail.
> 
> Also bullies enjoy being cruel for their own amusement, it doesn't have to be true, they will lie and exaggerate
> 
> And if they did mean it then they were wrong, as being ugly doesn't make you unlovable, people perceive looks differently and people don't always go by looks. Ugliness is rare, unfortunate and unimportant compared to inner beauty. But I seriously doubt you're ugly anyway tbh and I won't believe otherwise until I see proof, as I have seen so many BDD cases on this forum on the short time I've been here, plus "Joe" just said you're not ugly and I believe him.


Agreed. I don't really think that real bullies are the self conscious deep down weak people that they are always said to be. They are actually just *******s and enjoy making others feel like **** so it isn't that much of a jump to assume they would lie and exaggerate to get that result. But yeah, legit ugly is pretty hard to come by. I will disagree a little bit on looks being entirely unimportant though. Certainly less important than a warm gravitating personality though. Something that I see everyday in fact. My friend is not attractive but is getting married in June is the center of attention in a huge circle of friends and has a job that pays incredibly well. Honestly, being a person that someone likes is way more important then looking like a supermodel. Oh ****, looks like I am ganging up on someone >.>


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Agreed. I don't really think that real bullies are the self conscious deep down weak people that they are always said to be. They are actually just *******s and enjoy making others feel like **** so it isn't that much of a jump to assume they would lie and exaggerate to get that result. But yeah, legit ugly is pretty hard to come by. I will disagree a little bit on looks being entirely unimportant though. Certainly less important than a warm gravitating personality though. Something that I see everyday in fact. My friend is not attractive but is getting married in June is the center of attention in a huge circle of friends and has a job that pays incredibly well. Honestly, being a person that someone likes is way more important then looking like a supermodel. Oh ****, looks like I am ganging up on someone >.>


Your post was completely fine (although they are definitely not lying) until the last sentence, which was completely rude and unwarranted. Would it hurt you to make one kind and supportive post, especially considering the purpose of this site?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Your post was completely fine (although they are definitely not lying) until the last sentence, which was completely rude and unwarranted. Would it hurt you to make one kind and supportive post, especially considering the purpose of this site?


I was simply trying to beat you to the punch, since I figured that is what you would do. Also I disagree the bullies not lying part. You're basically telling everyone that yes, they are indeed ugly and should stop trying instead of being a bit supportive yourself.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanova said:


> I was simply trying to beat you to the punch, since I figured that is what you would do. Also I disagree the bullies not lying part. You're basically telling everyone that yes, they are indeed ugly and should stop trying instead of being a bit supportive yourself.


That's not what I'm implying because everyone's experiences are different, so I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

But that is what you say. Every single time someone makes a thread about being ugly, you are one of the first people there to stand by their side and say "Yes, you are ugly. Ignore the people saying anything otherwise."


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanova said:


> But that is what you say. Every single time someone makes a thread about being ugly, you are one of the first people there to stand by their side and say "Yes, you are ugly. Ignore the people saying anything otherwise."


I suggest that you quote me if you want to address me. And once again, that's not what I'm trying to tell them and you know it. On top of that, I have never once seen you offer them support, but the exact opposite instead.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

In middle and high school, I got called out a few times for being an outcast.

In college, I just get a lot of comments that revolve around my 'presumed' race and nationality compared to being called out as as loner. It's done in more of an ignorant manner than a mean way, but it amazes me.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I suggest that you quote me if you want to address me. And once again, that's not what I'm trying to tell them and you know it. On top of that, I have never once seen you offer them support, but the exact opposite instead.


It might not be what you are trying to tell them, but it IS what you are saying. Doesn't matter if that isn't your intention or not. I would love to go find examples, but all the threads of been deleted or something. I remember the one where someone actually said something pretty good about how the OP could make up for it on other areas or that all was not lost or something, and your reply was simply "bs" now you probably remember it better than I do since you were involved, but the **** storm of negatives and positives began anew.

Anyway, derailed thread again, I don't want to have another argument with you, there isn't any point in it. There really really isn't. For the love of God please do not drag me back in here.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

This girl in my gym class tried to set me up with a guy. She literally grabbed me and took me to where he was. 

She went on and on about how much he liked me. It was pretty ****ing creepy


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't remember any particularly painful things since 1st grade when I was extremely sensitive, if I have any they might be repressed. One mild thing that stuck out to me was when I was joking around with a few guys during middle school gym class and this guy called me crouching tiger hidden dragon. I'll admit it was funny at first, because I thought it was all in good spirit, but then he kept pressing it, calling me that every time we joked around and his buddies would laugh along to this label. Eventually I thought to myself this guy's an ******* yet I continued to sarcastically laugh along to not show my weakness. In hindsight it probably had the opposite effect, as I probably came across as being spineless.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Kanova said:


> It might not be what you are trying to tell them, but it IS what you are saying. Doesn't matter if that isn't your intention or not. I would love to go find examples, but all the threads of been deleted or something. I remember the one where someone actually said something pretty good about how the OP could make up for it on other areas or that all was not lost or something, and your reply was simply "bs" now you probably remember it better than I do since you were involved, but the **** storm of negatives and positives began anew.
> 
> Anyway, derailed thread again, I don't want to have another argument with you, there isn't any point in it. There really really isn't. For the love of God please do not drag me back in here.


That's your misperception. I'm not sure what thread you're referring to, but chances are that the person was giving the token useless advice that doesn't work. As someone who I'm assuming has never dealt with this issue, you clearly have no understanding of it, so yeah, it's better to not waste my time arguing with someone who will eventually resort to attacks anyway.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I was about 11-12. I was running and I was completely out of breath. We had to run a total of something like 5 kilometers. I could hardly even walk, let alone run, so I stopped for a moment at the end of one of the laps (which we weren't supposed, we were supposed to not stop moving until we finished) so the teacher said something along the lines of "Pull yourself together" (can't remember exactly) and that pissed me off a little, so I said "Well, running isn't really my area". Then the teacher said "Well then what _is_ your area? I don't see you doing much at football, or basketball, you get Fs in gymnastics, so what is it?". It sounded so awful, like someone was basically telling me I sucked at everything and was useless and physically weak, which is a big deal when you're entering your teens. I yelled "That doesn't mean you have to mock me" or something and continued running.

This teacher won some kind of teacher of the year award around the same year. I wish I was making that up.

I needed to take extra speech classes, since I had lived abroad for three years and was behind everyone (I made a lot of grammatical errors in my own native language and couldn't write or read well). This was first grade. Another teacher said that I'd "Probably be stuck there until I was high school because I'm so dumb". I was seven at the time.

I was called a f** and fat more times than I can honestly remember by my classmates, those became essentially meaningless to me. Also, without really saying anything directly, they would stare at me and laugh, like I was some kind of freak. Like every time I did something remotely a bit awkward, they would tear me apart because of it. I literally, to this day, have nightmares about going back to that school. There were other things, but they weren't really related to anything being said, so I guess I shouldn't talk about those.


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

"Kari has a lot of zits." "Oh look it's the non participant" "Kari thinks she's really pretty"


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

The guidance counselor at my middle school told me that the reason I had so much anxiety was because I was molested as a young child and I had repressed memories. It still bothers me 15 years later because it was so inappropriate and absolutely untrue.


----------



## Dreamingdreams (Mar 18, 2014)

"Why do you have those two dots on your face (freckles)
"Your sister is so pretty" 
"We need to teach you how to talk"
"Do you have any friends"
You should talk more"
And when nice people feel bad for me and say "aw come sit with us"

And also anytime someone laughs when i say something in class. Im not imagining it (although sometimes i do think ppl are laughing at me when theyre actually not), but in this case there are actually 2 boys in my english class who think im a joke. I try to ignore it but it always gets to me.


----------



## jlf2104 (Jun 2, 2014)

Theres a group of boys who always say 'ewww' when i walk near them. And they told me to go faster because they dont wanna see my ugly face. It happens all the time. Because they sat on the table near the class door.
But one day i walk to them. And they keep shouting 'ewww' but i dont stop.
And i succesfully made one of them fall from the chair. 
That was the best day. Of my life.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It's the lack of words that hurt more a lot of the time .


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Guy sitting next to me in 6th grade: "Why are you so ugly?"
Me: "Uhh.."
Guy (looks to another girl near us and points to me): She's really ugly, right? 
(Girl looks but doesn't respond)

Felt like crying from both of these people.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

*Thanks for the support everyone I never expected this post to be noticed THIS MUCH :')*
@InfiniteBlaze Same... The very first insult said to me when I started middle school *hugs* @CryWolf Thanks for the private message I really appreciated it @Dilweedle You watch PS and Garterbelt D OMG ME TOO @Dreamingdreams I also got compared alot... but look on a bright side atleast the entire class in not laughing at you *acts nervously* @tbyrfan 



LISTEN TO THIS ASAP @alcaudeus
Im so jealous congratulations I hope I find friends like them someday *tears of joy* @CWe 
Your statement is undeniable @Malek 
Wow...just wow *fellow asian* @Sin 
Happened to me once but they said hi mockingly at me after @Joe
Cheer up! I have a weird voice too @Touka 
Your name reminds me of Kirishima Touka :') Im glad

*I feel like crying from joy right now thank you very much guys ill keep responding from the other comments in the future*


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SupahNinjaCat said:


> *Thanks for the support everyone I never expected this post to be noticed THIS MUCH :')*
> 
> *I feel like crying from joy right now thank you very much guys ill keep responding from the other comments in the future*


:') stay strong!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

when my "friends"/people I hung out with at school asked me if I had any friends... Super awkward and I still don't know what he meant by that. I thought they were my friends.

and

"Why don't you talk? Jesus gave you a mouth so that you could use it."

and to that I say (or wish I had said) **** you religious ****. Jesus does not exist


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

"Everybody hates you" "You're lame" "Why don't you talk?" after awhile it stopped getting to me, and I actually enjoyed being awkward and quiet to an extent, just so I could make them all feel really uncomfortable every chance I got, that really helped me get through high school haha. I'm glad I'm done with that place though, it was a dramatic, social, and emotional nightmare.


----------



## hyperactivity (Jan 7, 2015)

some one tweeted about me comparing me to someone who has a devastating mental disorder (down syndrome) It got 20 retweets and so many agreed


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

hyperactivity said:


> some one tweeted about me comparing me to someone who has a devastating mental disorder (down syndrome) It got 20 retweets and so many agreed


That's cyberbullying is it not? You should report that post.


----------



## hyperactivity (Jan 7, 2015)

waerdd said:


> That's cyberbullying is it not? You should report that post.


yeah it is and ill link you to the terrible person's tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542146284694802432


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

hyperactivity said:


> yeah it is and ill link you to the terrible person's tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542146284694802432


Subtle, but harsh. Humans can be so cruel. Report her then forget her. :no


----------



## hyperactivity (Jan 7, 2015)

waerdd said:


> Subtle, but harsh. Humans can be so cruel. Report her then forget her. :no


done hope she gets banned bc she has bullied others.


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really recall much in terms of bullying or hurtful language from my peers growing up, but the worst for me was from my middle school math teacher.

I still don't remember how or why, but I was allowed to participate in a higher math class from 6th to 8th grade. I never did well, and the school I attended had regular parent teacher conferences. Every conference was the same, that I wasn't doing well (why they didn't pull me out I will never understand) and that I didn't make the effort to ask questions.

This was a year or two after I was officially diagnosed and the school had been notified to allow me to leave the room if needed. It was the middle of class and I raised my hand (this was a "you can not leave the room to go to the restroom" type class) to ask permission to leave. A student went "why does she get to go to the restroom?" and I still remember to this day the sneer on her face when she announced 'because her parents talked to the principal.'

I developed a pretty bad aversion to math and it wasn't until college that I finally got the math help I needed and was able to understand the concepts I was supposed to learn then.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Chuunibyou said:


> "Kari has a lot of zits." "Oh look it's the non participant" "*Kari thinks she's really pretty*"


Kari's right.

On to the topic...
There are lots of times people have tried to say hurtful things to me, a lot about appearance and attacking my personality and identity, but I can't pinpoint what the worst thing is...simply because I don't find any of it bad at all.I just don't care what a bunch of people I was randomly set up with in a highschool class think of me.Their existance is irrelevant to my own life, affects me in no way whatsoever, they're just other people, I don't even care if they're mean *******s or the next Bill Gates


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

A boy said to me "You're an ugly, worthless, pathetic girl. In fact you don't even deserve to be called a girl. This world would be a much better place if you just disappeared. No one likes you. You're better off dead."

I don't remember the words exactly because I'm trying to forget it xD But that's the gist of it. 
c: How nice.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

"Do you know how to talk?" 
"Do you ever talk?"
"Do you speak English?"
"Are you anti-social?"


----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

when i was a younger, 11-12 ish, and i was walking home with my friend, two guys from a couple years above were in front of us. They both turned around and were basically talking crap to us. Then he turned to me and, from what i remember, said 'you look like a man in drag, but a pretty **** one' he kept saying this and similar things to me all the way home (which is usually a 20 minute walk) 

I've had similar things throughout my entire education at that school from guys and its now impacted me, as i hate the way i look and constantly criticise myself. Its also made it nearly impossible to take any compliment no matter how small, as i don't feel good enough


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

A group of really tall guys walked up to me in 6th grade once, right after I got out of my mom's car and yelled "Hey, you!" while they started to scratch their nose and walk right past me. I'm guessing it was because of how bad my ticks were back then, as everyone I walked past scratched their nose or chin just the same. Ever since then, I started getting paranoid over absolutely anyone who happened to scratch themselves.

I also got called annoying by this other girl once, which I still can't make any sense out of how or why, seeing how quiet and reserved I am.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

One of my teachers at primary school called me a pig and kept on embarrassing me. In middle school some boys bullied me and I still remember how they laughed everytime they saw me and the names they called me (monster,fat,rubbish). Now at high school I'm pretty much like a ghost to my classmates and I feel like they think of me as some kind of monster.


----------



## BobDylans115thDream (Jan 18, 2015)

"Nobody likes you"
"You again?"
"Why are you so quiet?"
"You're not a serial killer, are you?"

Take your pick. 

One of my teachers also sarcastically asked me if I _even understood_ the book I was reading in front of the entire class. I wasn't doing a report on it or anything, just quietly reading on my own time.


----------



## Sathington (Jan 19, 2015)

There was a girl who said I looked like a rapist. Of course most students believed (I was never accused because lol who would want the stigma of being raped by me) and so girls would see me and run off. Guys would just laugh at me.

I've also been called retarded because I had a habit of making admittedly odd noise in the hallways. Not to mention the barrage of fat jokes and remarks like, "Wow, your (breasts) are bigger than my girlfriend's!" and the rumors of undersized genitals and rumors that I'd shoot up the school.

If I knew what I was getting into by going to high school, I would've just dropped out and stayed home. Instead I would act out in bizarre ways to make up for all the horrible things people said and did.

It's like some people have no verbal filter and just spew whatever random, insulting thing comes to mind, and then it sticks because of their herd mentality. They're obviously better than I am (cars, partners, education, work ethic, money) and there's nothing I can do that'll ever make up for the sheer gap between us. Sometimes I wish I was like the human detritus that floats along outside, shouting inane phrases meant to validate my existence and climbing the social ladder like a shark with arms instead of fins. 

Oh well, no point dwelling on it.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

"I don't know." - The woman showing us around Windows Servers 2012, in response to asking why we were making PTR records in our lab. Then she disappeared.

I wanted to throw myself out of the window, but instead I just went to Google.

Honestly I'd rather she have called me an imbecile in front of the whole class than continue painting a bleak future for me of being someone like her and all the others if I fail. I'm terrified that she's my maximum level of potential. I'm terrified that if any of the men see me fail they'll equate me to women like her.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

This one dude essentially told me to commit suicide and would call me a loser everyday at class. It turned out he was just trying to get my attention by being a douche. 
Anyways, I'm so sorry about what your classmate said about you. But I don't think the one with the low social class is you, because who the hell finds calling someone out for no reason socially acceptable? They obviously are lacking in social etiquette, and made things awkward for you and your friend. Just ignore them and keep it classy


----------



## poopledum (Nov 8, 2014)

Teacher asked us all to name a talent we had and tell it to the 'group leaders'. I was thinking about what to say when one of them said "you're good at following orders aren't you?" And then everyone else agreed. So that's what was written down. I was too shocked and embarrassed to say anything. Seriously that's what people think of me...my stand out 'talent'...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nobody likes me because I'm ugly? Honestly I don't even remember. I refuse to even think about the ****ty people I was surrounded by in high school. Thank god high school doesn't last forever right?


----------



## SilentButterfly (Aug 20, 2013)

i suck at life said:


> girl walked by me and said "eww"


Same thing happened earlier this year but by a guy:|


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Idk looks like there might be a cutie hiding behind there


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Pidge11 said:


> when i was a younger, 11-12 ish, and i was walking home with my friend, two guys from a couple years above were in front of us. They both turned around and were basically talking crap to us. Then he turned to me and, from what i remember, said 'you look like a man in drag, but a pretty **** one' he kept saying this and similar things to me all the way home (which is usually a 20 minute walk)
> 
> I've had similar things throughout my entire education at that school from guys and its now impacted me, as i hate the way i look and constantly criticise myself. Its also made it nearly impossible to take any compliment no matter how small, as i don't feel good enough


That thing about the cutie was for this. I keep screwing up the quote thing. This is awkward.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Sathington said:


> Sometimes I wish I was like the human detritus that floats along outside, shouting inane phrases meant to validate my existence and climbing the social ladder like a shark with arms instead of fins.
> 
> .


 That was so poetic lol :mushy


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

*****

Lol forgot about swear filter

Girl's wee hole


----------



## mitsu3kgt (Mar 11, 2014)

My senior year of high school a girl told me that I seemed like the type of kid that would shoot up the school. Someone also told me senior year that I was "literally good at nothing." Then of course the typical stuff like "how come you're so quiet?" and "why do you never talk?" I also had one my good friends tell me that if I ever had a girlfriend, I would be like a walking statue and never talk to her, or something along those lines. Even though he said it in a joking manner, that still stung. There's plenty more **** that people have said to me. I could go on forever.


----------



## birdlady (Jan 22, 2013)

My entire fourth grade was a nightmare.The teacher said rude thing's to me everyday "are you deaf, go get your ears checked at the nurse" "i'm going to make you say your answer until the next class room over can hear you" and the time in high school this guy had his mom with him for a field trip and she said "that girl looks nice you should ask her out" and pointed to me then he said "no mom her hair is ugly and she is a loser"


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

bunch of asian slurs. yet my eyes were wider than theirs


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

birdlady said:


> My entire fourth grade was a nightmare.The teacher said rude thing's to me everyday "are you deaf, go get your ears checked at the nurse" "i'm going to make you say your answer until the next class room over can hear you" and the time in high school this guy had his mom with him for a field trip and she said "that girl looks nice you should ask her out" and pointed to me then he said "no mom her hair is ugly and she is a loser"


And who would u believe the more mature woman who was speaking her mind or the kid who made up his mind based on what other people thought?

Well some of my class mates bugged me about my religion,ofc that happens to all people of my religion.Ofc that usually ended up with them getting hurt a bit.


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been called ugly, anorexic, stupid etc. but the worst was when I was sitting by myself at lunch and someone came up to me and told me that I look like a murderer. He said that he was afraid I was going to shoot up the school. 
If he was joking, which I'm pretty sure he wasn't, it wasn't very funny.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

During my second year at high school, a group of girls and gays ALWAYS saying "eww" "yuck" when I'm around and often to loudly laugh even during class when they heard my name. It's been 8 years and I still can't forget those events and even when someone said that what I call "trigger words" although not directed to me (I suppose), my mood would suddenly change and I immediately become paranoid. Those nightmarish moments way back then deprived my self confidence and self esteem I'm suffering until this very moment.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

he: do you enjoy sitting alone?
me: yes it's awesome (sarcasm)
he: oke have fun being all alone


----------



## ibrahim asha (Jan 23, 2015)

when no body say hi or when i say hi and no replay i felt like a ..... :|


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

one time in my 9th grade photography class, the room was empty except for me and this other kid who out of nowhere said "uziq, you are so ****ing wack. like so ****ing wack" and laughed. i think that was the last thing he ever said to me. i ended up switching out of that class, the anxiety was unbearable


----------



## MaryJaneHolland (Feb 10, 2015)

well people dont really talk to me


----------



## mermaidd (Feb 15, 2015)

once a girl told me that i will be alone forever. it didn't affect me that much because oh boy i've done some embarrising things in that school i should be famous for all of that but it made me think: how can people be so cruel? what is wrong with them? do they think that they are the only ones who have feelings? do they realise theyre annoying as hell? idk maybe they abuse of their confidence just to make feel bad people like me but well idk anymore im very used to deal with that kind of people


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

When I was in elementary school, I don't remember what age - probably 9-12 - a friend/acquaintance of mine looked at me and said out of the blue "You're so UGLY", as if she had just had some sort of deep insight. It sounded very sincere! I remember being really distraught and crying about it - partly because I thought it was such a horrible thing to say and partly because she seemed so sincere that I thought it must be true, even though I actually thought I was pretty average looking and not especially offensive. It was the way she said it with such conviction that made me think I had misjudged my own appearance. Looking back on it now, I just think what a psychotic thing to say to someone - especially in such a weird way.


----------



## SimsFan (Feb 17, 2015)

In my freshman year of HS, I sat alone at lunch and an uperclassman came up to me and said "You're one ugly mother f***er". Somehow I sucked it up lol.


----------



## cris2433 (Jan 20, 2015)

In high skool when a kid said do u have any friends in any of ur classes? I said no. this was close to the end of the skool year.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Music class during 4th grade when we were playing duck duck goose. Some boy in the class was walking around the circle picking the next goose. The second he tapped my head, he blurted Kunt (yes.. starts with the C). 

He was suspended from school for the rest of the week. That night, I looked up that word on the dictionary.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I was in math class, doing my work and minding my business when I noticed two girls two rows ahead of me whispering to each other and giggling. I would look up occasionally, and notice them looking at me as they laughed. One of the girls whispered to the other, "Who? Who?" Then the other said, "That ugly black kid...."
The other bursted out laughing.... Then the other one said. "He acts like some serial killer, he's so damn quiet...."
The insults silently went on for the rest of class. I'm pretty sure they knew I was hearing them, but they didn't even care.


----------



## aquarin (Feb 17, 2015)

Back in middle school when everyone would laugh at every little thing I did, I was sitting alone in english class and some guy from the front row started saying "Hey" to me repeatedly like he was trying to provoke me or something, making the rest of the girls look at me and giggle. I tried to ignore him but eventually I was like "What the **** do you want?" and he said "Oh she talks!" and then everyone burst out laughing, I was once again the great joke of the day.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lots of things.
"Your very quiet aren't you?"
"Why don't you talk?"
"Oh, i forgot you where there, you are so quiet. "
"Do you have many friends?"
( I suddenly ended up in the same class in highschool with a guy i was in the same elementary) And he said: "You used to talk a lot, what happened?"
I just hate Highschool


----------



## boorego (Jul 12, 2012)

People in high school saying I seemed like type of kid who would bring a gun to school.. =/


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

Guy: "Dang, you look tired."

He said this when I actually tried to do my hair and makeup for once. -_- I felt hideous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Having the class choose my "theme song" to be "U.G.L.Y". Yeah, still the most messed up thing to happen to me.


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

"Kill yourself."

Now that I think of it, that's great advice from that person who told me that.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I was walking through the hallways when a group of 3 girls walked past me, and stopped when they were to my side. They simply said, "Ew, you look like an old dog."
Why would someone go out of their way to insult someone like that? Man...


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

ijustcantanymore said:


> "Kill yourself."
> 
> Now that I think of it, that's great advice from that person who told me that.


Was he a prepubescent little piss-ant, and were you perhaps playing Halo or CoD at the time of incident?


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

Kanova said:


> Was he a prepubescent little piss-ant, and were you perhaps playing Halo or CoD at the time of incident?


Just a legitimate d-bag in high school who messed with me.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

"there's been an accident, your brother is in the hospital."


----------



## MichelleLovesYou (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow, there's been a lot.. xD I remember one day during lunch in the school cafeteria the principal was sat next to the door with a few security guards and he had a mic, and as I was walking out he got on the microphone and started making fun of my clothes (because I didn't wear the popular name brand clothes). I've been called fat, ugly, etc. I was told to go cut myself. On valentine's day a group of girls asked if I liked anyone and I said no, then they laughed and said, "Good, because no one likes your ugly *** anyway." :blank


----------



## John Energy (Aug 26, 2006)

Whoah. Some of these replies! this is one of the reasons why was so happy to have grown up and moved into the working world. now the only thing I have to worry about is the occasionalcuddled who didn't actually grow up.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

Dayum, In never expected this many replies I read all of these in an hour instead of studying haha XD

I really appreciated all of these and yes, I totally relate to you guys
I was also called a fat pig
I was told I look like a man in drag when I lost 10kg of my weight
I think my teacher hates me, she rolls her eyes everytime I try to talk to her
Same with my classmates, I they saw me they will always say "I thought you're not my classmate/too quiet/gross"

Fml :laugh:


----------



## loststar (Feb 25, 2015)

*I hate people from my school*

I think the worst thing someone said to me at school was probably "I feel disgusted to look at your face"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

This one girl in the 8th grade sat in front of me. Turned around to look at me, turned back and yelled out loud, "he's so ugly." That, coupled with my parents telling me I'm ugly, led me to think I was an unattractive person well into my early 20s.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*So much more to action than what comes out of the mouth!*

School minibus

1. put plum on bench when I got in the first time. Sat on the plum without seeing  dirtying the trousers.

Whoopee cushions a few times making you fart

2. collected from minibus to go into our pub on the corner
That's not your Dad - it's your granddad - ugh! Not making sense of it that time;
such a true fact that can take time to understand at age 4
Rings true for all life - when Mum & brother die a lot sooner that other friends' relatives. I'll bring it up at Dad's funeral.


----------



## MilesFromNowhere (Feb 25, 2015)

"You realize none of us even like you" - On of my ex-'friends'
One time I walked into class a bit late and everyone suddenly went quiet, I'm pretty sure everyone - even the teacher - was talking about me

Another time I decided to sit somewhere else in class (a different class), the teacher asked if anyone was away and the kid I normally sat next to said "That weird kid that usually sits next to me", the teacher replied with "No, he's over there"

Plus the usual "do you even talk", "say something", etc


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I wanted to take some AP history and science classes because they interests me and were subjects that I excelled in but my boyfriend at the time dissuaded me under the premise that I "couldn't do the work" and "it would be too difficult for me."

I was also told my by school counselor that I'd never amount to anything because my standardize test scores were too low.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

back in primary school, students usually found me disgusting, so if we accidentally touched, they would be like ''ewwww!!''

like, i would pass the ball to two boys, and one of them would be like ''eww, wipe it with something!'' the same boy once took a seat next to me and when he realized that, he jumped off the bench the next second. a teacher once put one boy to sit next to me during chemistry and when the class was over he said he needed to go to the doctor to check if he had gotten an illness (from me). once during P.E., we were standing in the line and i was the first one, and the bully behind me said: ''monster first!''

P.E. teacher (whom i hated) once asked me were in love with a bully, after she had taken his side. i have also gotten called quiet in front of the whole class, by another teacher (i don't think she meant it as a insult, but i hate to be called that). 

oh, i almost forgot. in high school, a boy said something literally meaning: ''so young, yet so eager for a dick.'' later i told my mom and she said he said it right.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

KawaiiHime said:


> *back in primary school, students usually found me disgusting, so if we accidentally touched, they would be like ''ewwww!!'*'


Oh, i can _so _freaking relate to that.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Too many to list. Even out of school, but that isn't the topic.


----------



## Reptar (Nov 26, 2014)

I was talking to this girl in 7th grade and out of nowhere she goes, "eewwww you have crooked teeth" I never even realized my teeth were crooked until she said that.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

My ex-psychiatrist implied that that I should kill myself. LOL, I'm such a loveable f*** up.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

iCod said:


> Oh, i can _so _freaking relate to that.


Same here


----------



## insanekat (Mar 1, 2015)

A lot of people at my school ask me why I'm so sad all the time.
The thing is is that I'm not sad. It's just how my face looks.
And also a lot of people in the past had told me that I looked scary/ugly, I guess the worst thing a student said about me was that, "Oh god, she looks like a murderer. She's going to kill me."


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

iCod and SupahNinjaCat - i'm so sorry you have experienced that, too.  being treated as though you're not human... but a piece of crap...  :squeeze

oh, i remembered another thing. when i was 13 years-old, in 7th grade, a 9 year-old ***** asked me why did i have so many acne. and i was like: ''i do not'', and she was like ''you do.'' :roll i was already ****ed up because of bullying, but at least i didn't worry about acne. until she asked me that. stupid brat.


----------



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

i was very quiet all through HS. one time, i quietly made a joke, sitting in the back of class. a girl seated next to me laughed and said, "you're really funny, why don't you talk more?" another kid leaned in and said, "because he thinks he's better than everyone else." first time i realized that people can confuse shy with cocky. i had no feelings of superiority. it was the opposite. i had SA, though, so i couldn't articulate those thoughts or even sort through exactly why that bugged me so much, because it was such a misunderstanding / misrepresentation.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been thinking about whether or not people mistake my quiet/shy/withdrawn state with being a stuck up. I'm also afraid that if I think that, I'm only thinking too highly of myself. :/

Misinterpretations really suck. In the end, I think that I'm just giving off that I'm some psychopath who's ready to snap... And I'm scared that it'll be the reality.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

teacher asked me who raised me, in front of an entire classroom.


----------



## smarticus (Feb 10, 2015)

Riri11 said:


> teacher asked me who raised me, in front of an entire classroom.


Teachers can be the worst bullies. One called me "what's-her-face" the entire semester.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

One time that stands out was everyone waiting in line for the teacher to arrive and I'm next to my friend. Guy sees us and says hi to my friend, starts being friendly and turns his back on me. After about a minute starts looking my way and turns back around saying the other guy should come hang out with his group instead of me. Can't remember exactly what happened next but he stepped right up to my face looking me in the eyes and said "damn you're ugly".

at this point pretty much everyone is just watching us in silence, and I do absolutely nothing. so much regret over that. luckily the teacher turned up right after but I was already anxious and probably visibly more so afterwards.

tl;dr

got called out with everyone watching; did nothing


----------



## slowdivemusic (Mar 5, 2015)

Elad said:


> One time that stands out was everyone waiting in line for the teacher to arrive and I'm next to my friend. Guy sees us and says hi to my friend, starts being friendly and turns his back on me. After about a minute starts looking my way and turns back around saying the other guy should come hang out with his group instead of me. Can't remember exactly what happened next but he stepped right up to my face looking me in the eyes and said "damn you're ugly".
> 
> at this point pretty much everyone is just watching us in silence, and I do absolutely nothing. so much regret over that. luckily the teacher turned up right after but I was already anxious and probably visibly more so afterwards.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, it annoys me just reading that.

Not so much a painful thing, but during high school a guy noticed that I was wearing concealer to cover some acne. Before I know it he had told half the school, the little turd.


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

insanekat said:


> A lot of people at my school ask me why I'm so sad all the time.
> The thing is is that I'm not sad. It's just how my face looks.
> And also a lot of people in the past had told me that I looked scary/ugly, I guess the worst thing a student said about me was that, "Oh god, she looks like a murderer. She's going to kill me."


I can definitely relate to this. Do people not think before opening their pieholes?


----------



## sweetpotatoes (Sep 15, 2014)

What kick started my anxiety were comments like: "she smells like ****", "eww she stinks", or "it smells like farts in here". Meanwhile, I stink because I'm feeling anxious and B.Oing/sweating like heck, and in addition to that, I have leaky gut. Sooo ........ :'(


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not just at school, but people openly telling me that I looked 'disgusting' when I had acne. People constantly reminding me that indeed I had acne (lest I should have forgotten), that I should 'try washing my face', and people yelling things at me in the street. 

Long time go now though.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't know what the worst thing was, but off the top of my head I remember this girl talking about how she would give a random guy a kiss. and then she said something like: "But not any guy, like I wouldn't kiss (losthismarbles), you know, eww. No offense (losthismarbles) I just would never kiss someone like you". She said my real name of course and we were all sitting in a park on a field trip. lol I just nodded my head. It's nice that it was so easy to freely insult me back in school.


----------



## Zero Escape (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been told I should just kill myself on several occasions.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I was, both behind my back and to my face called ugly by one of my crushes a few years back.
That really *****ed me up for a year or two. Pretty much lost all my confidence, and it only went downhill from there, really.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The most painful things were the beatings


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

My friend yelled at me saying "You're selfish. You like yourself so much." It is not true.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

On the day of my graduation ceremony at high school: "That's one weird-looking year 12 kid". 

Pretty mild yeah. But it was said by some 14yo year 8 kid to his mate. He said that because when I was graduating high school I basically still looked 14 years old like them. I've always had an inferiority complex around being short (the shortest guy in my grade) and looking young for my age. Year 12 was the best year of my high school life because I had finally caught up a bit and stopped getting relentlessly teased and bullied every day. And then some smart *** little 14yo ****head goes and says that and ruins my last day of school. I have never forgotten it. 

It kind of summed up my whole high school life. Every younger kid would always respect the seniors in the school as they were the oldest, basically young adults. But not me. And nothing has changed since. I still get disrespected and treated like a kid by everyone, even those half my age, just because of how I look. It really is no wonder I developed SA and have been depressed since I was 12.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm struggling to remember the most painful thing said to me, now. I left in the summer of 2001, so coming up for 14 years ago.

I can only recall a couple of things which live long in the memory:

"_Why do you always sit on a chair in assembly when everyone else sits on the floor?_" - I suffer from arthritis and have from an early age. I lost count the amount of times I had to explain that over the years. The most common reply was "_No you haven't. That's an old person's disease_". Oh&#8230;okay then. :roll

"_What&#8230;?! You still haven't kissed a girl? Hahaha!_" - when I was a teenager. Several times. In front of everyone. I still haven't now and I'm almost 30. Thankfully, the company has changed and people are a little more tactful these days.

"_Who would want to go out with&#8230;him?_" - said by one girl to another about me, that I overheard. Sadly I never heard anything else as it turned into whispering. Again, I was a teenager. False rumours about me (that I'd rather not go into) were rife in those days and no one would ever believe me when I corrected them if I was confronted.

Many teachers ganged up against me when I was missing the odd lesson due to the arthritis playing up and I couldn't physically get up the stairs to class. So, as we agreed a year or two earlier, I simply went to the library and studied the relevant subjects I was meant to be in at that time. I was accused of skipping to many classes and ended up being removed from everyone and put in what was the 'naughty room' (can't remember what I was called now) for several weeks. My parents almost took me out of school after three weeks because their 'punishment' to an innocent child was ludicrously over the top. I never did speak to a few teachers who I was previously friendly with again after that and then of course, everyone in my class held this against me from there on in until I left when I was 16. This was the 'big one' when it come to painful school events. I still say this was a big life changing event for me. I probably would have stayed on until I was 18 if it wasn't for that.

Then there was the variety of swearing and insults in my direction from certain people when they were in the company of their relevant groups of friends. Again, I won't get into them here.

One notable event, rather than a comment, was when someone tried to set the back of my hair on fire with a Bunsen Burner in Biology class when I was about 14 or 15 years old. (100% true&#8230


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

A seventh grade counselor was made to speak with each of my friends to break up our "emo" group after an incident. 
When I denied being emo (I was in it for the friends but, when confronted, DENY EVERYTHING lol) he said I looked ready to kill myself, and to give up

I know this is a vent thread, but it makes me grateful for the teacher who did try to reach out to me...

it breaks my heart that it's a common thread among you to suffer for your humble, earnest, calm, quiet, non-confrontational personalities :mum


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

This guy decided to talk to me on the first day of class. So of course I freak out if any guy talks to me and I start blushing. Well he noticed that I was nervous and said"I'm not attracted to you, you know."
A**H. O. L. E. !!!


----------



## Blue Sponge (Sep 22, 2014)

Instructor *in front of me and pretty, outgoing classmate x*: Well, maybe I'll see you, x, again next year when you get into that competitive post-grad program, and I'll see you, BlueSponge, next year when you repeat the year.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

losthismarbles said:


> I don't know what the worst thing was, but off the top of my head I remember this girl talking about how she would give a random guy a kiss. and then she said something like: "But not any guy, like I wouldn't kiss (losthismarbles), you know, eww. No offense (losthismarbles) I just would never kiss someone like you". She said my real name of course and we were all sitting in a park on a field trip. lol I just nodded my head. It's nice that it was so easy to freely insult me back in school.


I immediately would have showed the middle finger. **** this kind of people. I hope something bad happened to her, and I'm not kidding, this kind of people deserve a slowly and painful death.

**** THEM.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I've ben called weird and creepy from "best friends" right before told me i was no longer apart of their group. It hurt alot, i almost cried. They walked off and immediately started to talk casually like they didnt just dumb their "friend". Now i dont trust anyone and dont try to make friendships.


----------



## Yukinocchi (Jul 19, 2015)

One time in camping, I was the only shy and quiet ones and everybody is so loud and wild. I'm too shy to dance and I don't talk so our leader said to me "You know, I hate shy/quiete people." And so I got upset and forced myself to do what they do even though I was dying inside.


----------



## Nanoka (Jun 25, 2015)

People who said I was pregnant with some other guy (who they classed as uncool and a loser), and rumours went around about it. Not only that and the constant bullying from my own ex-friends.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It was actually my mom. Two students would constantly target me and another classmate of mine to bully in 4th grade. The four of us kept getting called to the principal's office. Eventually my mom blame me for the altercations, and outside the school yard told me "it was my responsibility to run away from the bullying, because they will always be Rocks while I will always be an Egg." Truth is, she probably was pissed that she had to waste time coming into the principal's office. But now I thought, what kind of parent would say something like this to her own children...


----------



## Mw8xsuo769 (Jul 22, 2015)

''You're not a man'' yeah right? than what i am...a girl? ''Why do you exist in this world?'' the guy who said that was a total scumbag ''Why are you so sad'' bad childhood and parents ''I had a dream where you commit suicide'' that one broke my heart


----------



## XPenguen (Jul 28, 2015)

I think its pretty subjective because what offends one person may not offend another person.
The worst thing that happened to me happened when I joined a new soccer team. I wasn´t bad and I wasnt good either. I was pretty quiet and just tried my best. However, my teammates started to make fun of me an called me "Weirdo" or said things like "We just lost because of you" (I wasnt even playing when someone said that to me). In my first year at high school I had very good grades therefore some people gave me the nickname "Brain". Thats not a really bad nickname but hearing it over and over again followed by laughter sarcasm and so on....That really hurts and it still does.
After that I just stopped talking in class and I didnt want to be good at school anymore because I was afraid people would make fun of me again. Whenver we were sitting in class and had a task to solve, I usually pretended to not know the answer eventhough I did. That was almost 4 years ago but those memories made me who I am today...


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

I've had quite a few things...

When I was in the 4th grade, a girl stopped hanging out with me and told me blatantly because I wasn't "cool" and that she didn't want to be with anyone with wasn't.

And old fling used to verbally abuse me all the time. He told me that nobody liked me and made a bunch of people call me "ugly" when they saw out in public.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Repeatably called ugly by fellow classmates and snubbed by them for being quiet and introverted.


----------



## PigSnaps (Aug 6, 2015)

In journalism my friend and I were looking through an old yearbook, and someone behind me decided it'd be funny to throw balled up paper at my back. When the last paper ball hit, the room went silent, and I stared at the pages of the book and made sure my hair covered my face. As I started to cry, this is what was said:

Boy: (laughing) Man she's gonna bring a gun to school.
Girl: She better not shoot me!

I'm kinda proud of myself for not getting up and running to the bathroom.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

"my boyfriend would never go out with someone like you" something around the lines of that.... it was two years ago and i'm no longer friends with that girl so I blocked it out. I remember trying hard not to cry but I couldnt hold it in. 

People have said lots of mean things to me, but I've blocked out A LOT.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

"you're a ****ing weirdo"


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I can't remember. I was only verbally bullied when i was under the age of like 14, so i guess i have forgotten most of it. Which is good i suppose. The thing i remember the most was their smug faces after they said and did mean things. God i wish i could've punched those smirks off their ugly faces. 
Oh, and i remember that the boys who bullied me would barely touch me when we were forced to dance at school. This was under the age of 12, but still. They obviously didn't find girls gross since they had "girlfriends" sometimes. So they obviously just thought that i was the only gross one. It sounds silly, but i remember being really hurt that they seemed so disgusted to touch my fricking hand. No wonder i have avoided boys my entire life. Ok that wasn't a verbal thing, but it's from that period of my life.


----------



## ProjectJ (Jun 18, 2015)

" On a scale to 1-10 you are a 2, I bet you never even had a girlfriend".


----------



## AbandondedWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

"I don't want to speak to you, you're disgusting and weird"


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

PigSnaps said:


> In journalism my friend and I were looking through an old yearbook, and someone behind me decided it'd be funny to throw balled up paper at my back. When the last paper ball hit, the room went silent, and I stared at the pages of the book and made sure my hair covered my face. As I started to cry, this is what was said:
> 
> Boy: (laughing) Man she's gonna bring a gun to school.
> Girl: She better not shoot me!
> ...


I'm so sorry that happened to you... vile, vile people. Why do they think it's okay to make someone feel like this?! :bash


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

you're such a pansy/sissy
you're ****ing retarded 
can you just go die we would be fine without you
you're such an *******


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

14 years old....It was when we had a class and 2 older woman come to visit us to teach us about sex.....in the end they gave us condoms! When one of my so called friend saw that even i got condoms he started to laugh very loud and tell me that since i will never have sex in my life i should give him all the condoms. i did what he said and gave him the condoms.

looking at my life know, he was right. im still a virgin and unkissed and i will always be this.

He? He is handsome, got 10000 friends, money, car and woman love him. Bullies always have nice lifes.


----------

